# Weird Battery Stats



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Running CM7 on my Inc2 and I'm getting weird battery stats. Screenshots attached. Also, they seem to add up to 102%


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The tasker app is that a task killer? Those have been known to be more of a battery drain than they help. Other than that try calibrating your battery.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

No its an automation app.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

never heard of tasker before? i know my screen on is usualy about 50-60% all the time in battery stats.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea I looked it up. That thing is definitely draining the battery though. It has to run continuously to monitor the phone status so it knows when to trigger an event.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been using tasker for a year now on my DX, it's never caused any problems.

On a side note, a battery stat calibration seems to have fixed the problems. Other things are showing up now, like display.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome glad to hear the calibration worked for you. I've had to do it alot since I've got this phone.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Awesome glad to hear the calibration worked for you. I've had to do it alot since I've got this phone.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


http://i.imgur.com/qvTBx.png

Getting damn good battery life too...


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that one day without charging? Also, are you using WiFi most of the time? I don't have WiFi available at my house so I have to rely on 3g all the time and it kills my battery life.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

burntcookie90 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/qvTBx.png
> 
> Getting damn good battery life too...


I've got you beaten... I got 2 days 8 hrs on battery when I used CM 7.2 with aeroevan's .8 bfs kernel


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I've got you beaten... I got 2 days 8 hrs on battery when I used CM 7.2 with aeroevan's .8 bfs kernel


I just got this phone a week ago, still getting used to the differences from the motoDX community. Didn't even know about that build till 2 days ago...but you're making me want to change. Could I just flash over CM7.1? Or would a wipe data/cache be necessary?


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Is that one day without charging? Also, are you using WiFi most of the time? I don't have WiFi available at my house so I have to rely on 3g all the time and it kills my battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


No charging, and wifi here and there as seen in the screen. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

See that's why I can't get the battery stats so many others are getting. I don't have WiFi to connect to at all which is how everyone is saving battery. I did however, find that undervolting kernel #21 using terminal is a lot better than using incredicontrol.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

burntcookie90 said:


> I just got this phone a week ago, still getting used to the differences from the motoDX community. Didn't even know about that build till 2 days ago...but you're making me want to change. Could I just flash over CM7.1? Or would a wipe data/cache be necessary?


Yes... just flash aeroevan's CM7.2 over your 7.1 and then flash his BFS .8 kernel over his 7.2


----------

